# Bribie tomorrow morning anyone?



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I really need to get out for a fish. Perhaps launching from the southern beach side and working skirmish point? Or hitting Ningi Creek as there has been a handful of reported jacks showing up. Don't care where, just need to get out on the yak.

anyone interested?


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

busy in the morning but hopeing to get a session out there tomorrow arvo

Lee


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

now free tomorrow morning ill be out off bribie early around 6

Lee


----------

